# Dowel joints using a router



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been using dowel joints for a very long time, I am practically addicted to them.
Since I found that my DW 621k router can take an 8mm collet, I found out Trend make router bits that are drills, and have since used the 8 mm bit to make dowel joints.
Here is a simple jig I made to make this easy fast and accurate - tomorrow I 'll take some more pics and post them - any comments are welcome

D


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Dimitri,puzzled at first but got it now waiting for more pics,sounds interesting,by thin ply what do youcall thin,MAC.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mac, something to note re. all this bulky jig, is that it must kept in place with one hand and pushed down to drill the hole with the other. Apparently, the only area to hold it from, is by holding the perspex in total contact with the workpiece. Thiw perspex I used is about 10mm thick. I am sure that a similar ply will be available in the UK, but here what I can find (without spending a lot) is not rigid enough for this job. Additionally, the smooth surface of perspex allows an easy glide on the workpiece until the precise point is met.

Here is a pic of an extensive 8mm dowel-joinery on a raised-panel door for a shoe closet.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/32176-wardrobe-closet-shoes-3.html#post313168

Thanks for your comments

Dimitri


----------

